# Double chin?



## squeezablysoft (Apr 22, 2016)

*When can I expect to get a real double chin? Right now at 5'1", 145#, BMI 27.4 I only have like 1.5 chins when I look down.*


----------



## Tracii (Apr 23, 2016)

That depends on where your fat goes.
I'm over 400 lbs and I only have a hint of a double chin.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 24, 2016)

Whereas I have had a double chin since I was about 150lbs.


----------



## Buttonboy (Apr 28, 2016)

I weigh 250 and my double chin is very prominent. Key is how you dress. Low cut shirts will make you look thinner. Stay away from vnecks and only wear a crew neck. When I wear a neck tie or button my top button it makes my double chin look amazing!!!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 21, 2016)

*Looks like my chin finally has a twin!* 

View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jul 21, 2016)

Heh, ever just give it a little pinch, all by yourself? : ))


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 21, 2016)

Tad said:


> Heh, ever just give it a little pinch, all by yourself? : ))



* Yes all the time! Sometimes I like to grab my upper arms and feel how soft n squishy they are too. :blush:*


----------



## ditzygirl (Nov 30, 2016)

Awww thats an adorable double chin.


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 4, 2016)

I have always found double chins most appealing as they blossom, especially concerning females who never had them in the first place.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 5, 2016)

Double chins are adorable


----------



## khrestel (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't think there's a weight where I wouldn't have one :wubu:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 6, 2016)

working on that 3rd chin!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 6, 2016)

Perhaps because I've lost some weight recently and/or because I've transitioned to my mid-fifties, my old double chin has been replaced by a _transverse _second chin, a hanging flap running from end of my chin to my Adam's apple!


----------



## Fleur (Dec 12, 2016)

They're super cute! Mine is slowly growing....:blush: 

View attachment DSC_8362-001.JPG


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 12, 2016)

^^^^ Love it.


----------



## Fleur (Dec 13, 2016)

AmandaLynn said:


> ^^^^ Love it.



Thanks dear!:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 22, 2016)

My double chin has been around for quite a long time,I've been told I'm much cuter with a fat face!Hmmmmmm,should have know the hubby was a chubby chaser years ago when he told me this!&#129300; 

View attachment IMG_6927.JPG


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 24, 2016)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My double chin has been around for quite a long time,I've been told I'm much cuter with a fat face!Hmmmmmm,should have know the hubby was a chubby chaser years ago when he told me this!&#55358;&#56596;


Very nice!


----------



## SecretlyaKitten (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, double chins are really cute! I know I love my own, and I see so many other great ones here too!


----------

